# Bells pups are here :)



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pup 1 just born 1.43 shes sorting it out and she didnt even push omg im so proud of her


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy no pushing I'll be watching this new thread. Congrats on the safe arrival of pup #1...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow! Well done Belle my lovely.

xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks jill lol i think you was my first post on the main thread lol .
pup 1 is a boy dark brindle .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm excited for you, you must be estactic...I can hardly wait for pics later...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh yay go Belle 

How many is she expecting?

Everyone place your bets now on how many she'll have and whether they''ll be boy or girl 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

1 down and another 7 to go lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> 1 down and another 7 to go lol


Wow 

Ok swo number one is a boy

I predict
2) girl
3) girl
4) boy
5) girl
6) boy
7) boy
8) boy



Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

pup 1 is nice cleaned by belle all herself and happy feeding whoooo


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

OK I'll give it a go 1) boy already knew
2)boy
3)girl
4)girl
5)boy
6)girl
7)girl
8)boy
9)boy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done!! Can't wait for the rest to be born and to see pics


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think 1 is hiding...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I think 1 is hiding...Jill


Oooooooh 9 boxer babies... cool  I reckon she'll have 8.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh wow, well done bell !

1) [Boy]
2) Boy
3) Girl
4) Boy
5) Girl
6) Girl
7) Boy
8) Girl

:001_tt2:


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol shes still cleaning the pup its so cute he is making a very quiet noise 
Im not sure if thy will be more as th scanner and other have said maby 1 or 2 hidden i hope not for her sake .
She was sat there panting and sudenley shot up leged it to the front door ( all the way acress the house and the pup fell out !! lol )


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hows she doing? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pups sucking but not on he back tiet its chose the second set down lol .
and mum has started panting again i need another coffie 

Pup is so cute i carnt stop looking at him 

pup 1 is named casper ( i knnow halloween is over ) but lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope she is still doing well! Bless her! 

You go Belle! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im so glad for this forem i must look bad chatting on here but i am sat in her box making sure things are ok its nice to have people to talk to through this


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Pups sucking but not on he back tiet its chose the second set down lol .
> and mum has started panting again i need another coffie
> 
> Pup is so cute i carnt stop looking at him
> ...


Awwww, i have Caspar...........end of.  xxxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Im so glad for this forem i must look bad chatting on here but i am sat in her box making sure things are ok its nice to have people to talk to through this


Doesn;t look bad atall  I can imagine how stressful it must be for you, at least you can sit on here and relax with the rest of us nutters who are up at 3am 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I think no 2 is on the way water has just come out first like pup 1 did


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I think no 2 is on the way water has just come out first like pup 1 did


Woohoooo come on Belle, PUSH! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Belle............ xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

push Belle....Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How are we doing? I am desperate to know! And how is my Casper??? lol!
xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

casper is v loud and belle is breating very heavey so soon i hope i carnt see pushes just lots of panting .


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, go belle!!

I hope its what i predicted


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow im exhausted sack coffie i need lucozade


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> casper is v loud and belle is breating very heavey so soon i hope i carnt see pushes just lots of panting .


Oh bless her.....Belle, i know how you feel my sweet, 3yrs and 5 months ago i did it. Go Belle!! xxxxx

Casper is so mine! Especially because he is loud   xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Wow im exhausted sack coffie i need lucozade


Have a black coffee hun. You might not like it but it does the trick. xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

pup 2 born


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent  Well done Belle! How is she doing? and how are you doing hun?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

yea haw...pup # 2....Jill


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Puppies!! So excited - and nervous - for you!!! What was puppy two? Girl or boy?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!


Well done Belle, and Mummy!!! 

Thinking of you both all the way through............ xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Girl yay she came out with 2 pushes and i broke her sack mum is cleaning her now


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Girl yay she came out with 2 pushes and i broke her sack mum is cleaning her now


So I'm right so far  What colouring is she? dark brindle again?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

And I'm wrong already, Darn it....Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Girl yay she came out with 2 pushes and i broke her sack mum is cleaning her now


Oh great news! Good girl Belle!!!!

I am quick popping off to make a coffee.............Belle do nothing for 10 mins girlie!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> And I'm wrong already, Darn it....Jill


Edit your post, quick 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Stupid question can pups get hicups ? hes done nothing but gulp milk dow now hes got hicups lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Stupid question can pups get hicups ? hes done nothing but gulp milk dow now hes got hicups lol


Ludo gets hiccups all the time so yeah  Puppies don;t have very good control over their diaphragms.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pup 2 is a little over 12oz also what a stunner shes a golden colour like dad belle is no panting again .

BLLACK COFFIE IS YUK i wondered why i didnt drink this in the mornings to wake me up .


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Pup 2 is a little over 12oz also what a stunner shes a golden colour like dad belle is no panting again .
> 
> BLLACK COFFIE IS YUK i wondered why i didnt drink this in the mornings to wake me up .


Onto the lucozade then? 

How much did the first boy weigh? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like Belle is doing well  I don;t know how you can stay so calm Acacia - I'd be tearing my hair out 

Edit: Sorry - Should read BelleBoris not Acacia!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sounds like Belle is doing well  I don;t know how you can stay so calm Acacia - I'd be tearing my hair out


Pssst it isn;t Acacia having puppies 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Nor me lol and believe me i wasnt calm having both of my kids lol but like a give a :cursing: i was in alot of pain but belle is showing no distress at all not even having a hard time pushing 2/3 pushes and there out and shes sorting them out .
My girl is a princess 

pup is lola


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Pssst it isn;t Acacia having puppies
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Exactly! I pushed one out (human of course! lmao!!).......that was hard enough!!!! I can not imagine pushing anymore!! Lol!

x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Exactly! I pushed one out (human of course! lmao!!).......that was hard enough!!!! I can not imagine pushing anymore!! Lol!
> 
> x


Imagine pushing out 8  I can barely even imagine pushing out 1!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pup 3 born wow she didnt even move lol 

boy dark brindle hmmmm maby thy all look like this born hehe glad im taging them all


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Imagine pushing out 8  I can barely even imagine pushing out 1!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Exactly!! I worship animals!! Over 100%....x

How is Belle doing now? xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

wow shes fast, thats great.....Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Pup 3 born wow she didnt even move lol
> 
> boy dark brindle hmmmm maby thy all look like this born hehe glad im taging them all


Well done Belle.............xxxx

What you calling this little one? xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow she is quick :O I was wrong about what this one would be 

How you holding up hun?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

well as there are 3 of you i think sat up with me at stupid o clock you 3 pick 
jill first so boys name 
acac next pup 
akai the next 

Thank you all for staying up with me


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

belle is doing ............wow me im good drinking nasty coffie lol im good waking up its all so unreal .


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> well as there are 3 of you i think sat up with me at stupid o clock you 3 pick
> jill first so boys name
> acac next pup
> akai the next
> ...


Yay!!

How is Belle? And how are you hun? I bet your Shattered!! xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> belle is doing ............wow me im good drinking nasty coffie lol im good waking up its all so unreal .


I said it was good! Haha! Doesn't taste great but does the trick!  xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Pssst it isn;t Acacia having puppies
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Smart alec!! It's because I'm freaking out over poor Belle giving birth to 8 pups!! I've edited it now! :001_tt2:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought you had picked Casper for pup # 1 and I quite like that....Jill I also like the name Nash .....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so excited about this litter so I'm going to try and stay on til she's all done. Belleboris what is your name...Jill


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I think Casper is a great name  You should name one Pumpkin and one Firecracker - between Halloween and Fireworks night so you could pick names to do with those :001_tt2:


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

my name is emma


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Casper is my pup  all mine!!  
xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> my name is emma


Ash........pleased to meet you xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice to meet you Emma easier to write than Belleboris everytime. Thanks...Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> my name is emma


Hiiiii Emma I'm Red  *waves*

Music anyone?

YouTube - Dance Magic Dance

I call my pup Bowie 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

How is Belle doing now?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the name Casper 

Great music Red


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How is Belle? And how are you Emma? 

xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I love the name Casper
> 
> Great music Red


Hiiii Ash  Come to hang out with us over here? 

So far we have 3 pups, boy then girl then boy  Last one was about half hour ago I think 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww puppies 

How is Belle doing now ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes last one 39 min ago lol 
im good belle has weed in the box so just done a clean up quick .
took her out and shes done some more wee and now cleaning pups


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Emma may be getting # 4 wow Bella is doing fantastic and so is Emma. I bet they are both tired right about now...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Yes last one 39 min ago lol
> im good belle has weed in the box so just done a clean up quick .
> took her out and shes done some more wee and now cleaning pups


Awww bless her!! I am staying awake for you two!! Big loves to you and Belle.
xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hiiii Ash  Come to hang out with us over here?
> 
> So far we have 3 pups, boy then girl then boy  Last one was about half hour ago I think
> 
> ...


Haha, I just woke up and zany told me to come over 
What kind of puppies are they? I haven't read much so I don't know yet


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Haha, I just woke up and zany told me to come over
> What kind of puppies are they? I haven't read much so I don't know yet


They're boxers 

Come on Belle, we want number 4! Any sign of any pushing Emma?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

They are boxers  
dont try read the 43 pages of help page haha all the pups will be born by that time haha .
But yes this is all new to me and belle shes having a rest now poor girl .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A well deserved rest. luv to you both Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

no i think belle is having a rest and feeding pups lots of heavey breating .


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

She's done great so far!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Belle, good girl. xx You have done very well sweetie. xx

Emma, you have too hun!! I bet you shattered and wide awake at the same time! lol! xxxx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, boxer puppies :001_wub:
I could tell they were boxer from your pic, but I didn't know if they were a cross or anything


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

yes im also sat on hard floor and have been from about 10 last night .
well its not comfy next to her box  but im awake i know ill feel goofed tomorow


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am off for a very sneaky ciggie.....all in the dark, outside, alone *shudders* 

Belle don't do anything for 10 mins...........xxxxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

water again so not long for no 4  
ok lol 4 came in between writing this


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am off for a very sneaky ciggie.....all in the dark, outside, alone *shudders*
> 
> Belle don't do anything for 10 mins...........xxxxxx


Are you back yet? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How is Belle? And pups?

And how are you?
xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> water again so not long for no 4
> ok lol 4 came in between writing this


Haha wow she's really not waiting is she! Well done Belle. Is number 4 a boy or a girl? What colour? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

girl feet first but easy out again .


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay!!

Go Belle! Your amazing sweetie! xxxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> girl feet first but easy out again .


Awwwww...bless her. And its a girl!! Woohoo!! xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

omg not finished with this one 4 min later no 5 is out lol whooooo


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yayayayyayayyayay!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> omg not finished with this one 4 min later no 5 is out lol whooooo


Wow Bell impressive! Nearly there now, not many to go. How many left can you feel?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG!! Belle your an idol!!  i love you!!!

Well done Emma.......xxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What a good girl she is, good work Emma and Belle. 5 already way to go...Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok so far 
pup 1 boy 
pup 2 girl 
pup 3 boy 
pup 4 girl 
pup 5 girl ( o dear im in love :blushing: something about her )


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Still there Emma? How you holding up?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Ok so far
> pup 1 boy
> pup 2 girl
> pup 3 boy
> ...


Haha do you think you might end up keeping one? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Ok so far
> pup 1 boy
> pup 2 girl
> pup 3 boy
> ...


Well pup one is Casper............and mine   lol!!

Bless her, she has done so so well!! I bet your really proud! xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just done wieghs ad no 4 was 14 oz and 5 was 12 so that was maby the delay inbetween .


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

What are their names thusfar? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Just done wieghs ad no 4 was 14 oz and 5 was 12 so that was maby the delay inbetween .


Ahh, bless. What do you reckon? Another dog for you?   (*cough* number 5.....)
xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

The other half just said dont even lok at her like that  dam only 8 weks to work on him


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> What are their names thusfar?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ill go through them 65 is paris hmmmmm i guess with me sorting out homes and doing everything i could make sure shes still here at the end and ..... well shell be to old to go and the kids will have falen in love etc etc


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey 8 weeks is a long time!! Lol!! He will get attached haha! He has too! xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> The other half just said dont even lok at her like that  dam only 8 weks to work on him


You'll win him over, it;s only a matter of time. I mean, who can resist a beautiful boxer puppy? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Ill go through them 65 is paris hmmmmm i guess with me sorting out homes and doing everything i could make sure shes still here at the end and ..... well shell be to old to go and the kids will have falen in love etc etc


Awesome plan...........shhhhhh....got to keep it quiet from OH!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

belle is having a rest again .
i wish i could :blushing: my eyes are hurting my son had me up at 6 yesterday morning .


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys i really have to go bed! I have been awake 23 and half hours! I am shattered! 

I am so glad Belle did amazing and you have also been superb Emma........good luck to all of you. 

Please keep me updated. xxxxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Hey guys i really have to go bed! I have been awake 23 and half hours! I am shattered!
> 
> I am so glad Belle did amazing and you have also been superb Emma........good luck to all of you.
> 
> Please keep me updated. xxxxx


Night night, sleep well 

Am I the only one left now? We seem to have lost Jill too...

How are you both doing now? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm still here Red and Emma I'm watching a movie. Hows Bella?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No 6 born buy needed some help clearing airways had lots of gung in his nose but nusling in now with the others.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My goodness ahe is having them pretty fast what a good girl...Jill


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Morning Congratulations on the "babies" hope the rest arrive as easy as their siblings Just read the whole thread through so excited I let my tea get cold

Good Luck

Jeanette
x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

yes im so happy how things have gone so far she still has 2 and is starting to push this one


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No 7 is now with us and its a boy  ... hes big !!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow I missed 2 :O Well done Both of you! How many more left do you think? Can you feel any? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

go belle go, what good girl!!

I have been reading along but not posting. 

We are rooting for you guys and hope all goes well in Dec when we will go through this journey as well!!!

Please post pics when shes done and you've had a rest. I wanna see boxer babies!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! She is doing a good job!! I keep checking back to see how she's doing, while trying to finish my work 

Do you think theres any more??


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

7 wow Do you think she'll have anymore?. Well done both of you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

She's one of the fastest whelpers I've seen for awhile. Way to go...Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont know how to feel if there are any left :blushing: i only had about 3 weeks to get usto the fact she was having pups so had to squeze months of planing into this short time .
If i go by the scanner 1 more but there could be more tucked away .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> She's one of the fastest whelpers I've seen for awhile. Way to go...Jill


i think shes done so well i have no idea how long they normaly take she had her first at 1:43am and shes just had 7 10 min aho shes doing so well .
I was thinking ths could take me till tonight as the book of the bitch says boxers are slow whelpers .

All pups between 12 and 14.5 oz


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

*!!!WE HAVE A HUGE PROBLEM!!!*​

I have run out of diet coke and biscuits! Make it quick Belle cos my time here is now probably limited before I keel over 

Peace
Akai-Chan​


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol i went mad at morisons with the lucozade offer 6 bottles for £1.72 i think so i brought 4 packs just incase  but i dont have buiskets ??? why did i foget them .

Belle is having a nap again so maby there is only 7 pups  and not the 8 seen .

when can i clean her and the box up ? i dont want her to sleep in this mess


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Lol i went mad at morisons with the lucozade offer 6 bottles for £1.72 i think so i brought 4 packs just incase  but i dont have buiskets ??? why did i foget them .
> 
> Belle is having a nap again so maby there is only 7 pups  and not the 8 seen .
> 
> when can i clean her and the box up ? i dont want her to sleep in this mess


I'm pretty sure you can clean her up as soon as she's finished having them... Just change the newspaper around her where you can 

Back in 10 minutes, I have a mad puppy to feed. He's currently destroying a toilet roll tube. He loves them for some reason :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Emma

Well done to yourself and Belle. She may just be having a rest after delivering 7 pups. If you can stand her up and have a feel of her tummy, if she has finished she will feel empty.

You have inspired me I will be going through this myself in 4 weeks with my bullmastiff.

Take care

Michelle


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> Well done to yourself and Belle. She may just be having a rest after delivering 7 pups. If you can stand her up and have a feel of her tummy, if she has finished she will feel empty.
> 
> ...


Thanks you and ood luck to you get as mutch rest as you can this is hard work i know its not me but being on the ball to help and make desisions is tyreing .
What are bullmastives like for whelping ? well as belle has shown so far shes not the norm 
poor thing one of the pups is well loud allready .

Should i try take her out for a wee ?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Thanks you and ood luck to you get as mutch rest as you can this is hard work i know its not me but being on the ball to help and make desisions is tyreing .
> What are bullmastives like for whelping ? well as belle has shown so far shes not the norm
> poor thing one of the pups is well loud allready .
> 
> Should i try take her out for a wee ?


Might be an idea, just keep her on the lead 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I think shes done  she has had a rest had a snuffle of the pups and i now looking very relazed so maby one was absorbed or something i carnt get her to stand up or come out side yet so will leve her for a bit to get some rest .


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Emma

Sorry for delay just sorting kids out. Bullmastiffs are slow whelpers, my other bitch ended up having a c sections as she wasn't progressing.

Has Belle eaten anything yet?

Michelle


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I think shes done  she has had a rest had a snuffle of the pups and i now looking very relazed so maby one was absorbed or something i carnt get her to stand up or come out side yet so will leve her for a bit to get some rest .


That's good to hear  Just be on alert in case she has one hiding that doesn;t want to come out yet  you deserve a big pat on the back, you;ve done a brilliant job 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

She sounds like a brilliant Mum!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well done and congratulations on your new arrivals.i've just read all 14 pages and i think i'm right in saying there's 7 pups? *


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well done and congratulations on your new arrivals.i've just read all 14 pages and i think i'm right in saying there's 7 pups? *


Yep 7 pups 

I'm off night but a big WELL DONE and a pat on the back to Emma and Belle. You have both been brilliant tonight, Bet you can't wait to get to sleep 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations ...

That is brilliant and OMG how quick.

xxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Just got up to see this woo woo coratulations I told hubby she would have them about 2 am so I was pretty close, lol I am surprised there isnt the 8 Keith said there would be, because he counts the spines I think, is she still very relaxed?

Mo


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

congratulations , i have just read through the 14 pages as well glad mum and puppies are well, well done to you both


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Belle 7 puppies and she was quick. I cant wait for Willow to have her babies 2 weeks to go hmy:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations Emma and Belle.

She could still have another if its tucked up under her ribs then it will take a whileor it to move down. If the scanner said 10 days to go it is unlikely that she has reabsorbed 1 as I think that can't happen if the pups are over about 6 weeks as their bones have started to form properly.

PS you've done a great job with her and after all that waiting once she started she has got the job done quickly.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Wow she did a fantastic job and so did you Emma.......if i was closer id give you a big hug. instead make do with a cyber squeeze **Hugs**

Cant wait for pics xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone sorry i poofed for a bit i wount be able to sleep till tonight now so before kids got up wanted a brew and a wash lol .

There is now 8 pups  shortley after i went sha had the last pup soooo we have 4 boys and 4 girls how great is this .
No runts as of yet i can make out all were between 12oz and just over 14oz i think ill want some digital scales for this soon , 
I did get woried as pup 8 wasnt born till 2 houres after the others but shes a good size .
No white pups :blushing: ill have to tell the 2 people who asked for a white pup that they will have to look elsewhere ( sad as on was to replace a loved pet who passed this time last yeat very nice people ) 

uploading some pics as we speek so will get them on for you all asap 

Also from start to finish 

pup 1 !:43 boy 
pup 2 3:13 girl 
pup 3 3:44 boy 
pup 4 4:54 girl she is huge 
pup 5 4:59 girl she came out super quick 
pup 6 5:41 boy 
pup 7 5:58 boy 
pup 8 7 :00 girl .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyy, I knew there had to be an other lol, well done mum,have you given her a pick up meal yet, like scrambled eggs? I also gave my girl diluted welpi to help her gain some strength.

Mo


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic news......and 2 hours since last pup .....you were lucky lol. Thats the norm im afraid and my last litter i had 22 hours from 1st to last!!!!

Hope you manage to keep awake at work xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

evaporated milk is also very good for mum and they usually love it


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Fantastic news......and 2 hours since last pup .....you were lucky lol. Thats the norm im afraid and my last litter i had 22 hours from 1st to last!!!!
> 
> Hope you manage to keep awake at work xx


Wow 22 hours i carnt think what i would have been like oing this till tonight  wow .
and i have lucozade and coffie if not ocktail sticks or painted eyes on my eyelids .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy, I knew there had to be an other lol, well done mum,have you given her a pick up meal yet, like scrambled eggs? I also gave my girl diluted welpi to help her gain some strength.
> 
> Mo


Yes he did show me how he counted them so i thought one was eather late or the absorbed thing ( sory i havent read up on it much ) but shes here now im so happy .


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just read through the thread!!
Congratulations on the pups, can't wait to see pictures.
x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

poor boris just sat in the kitchen all night listening to the squeeks let him out and belle come up to him waging her stump gave him a kiss and went back to pups


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the pups. Well done Belle and Emma. x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just cleaned the bed out again she wouldnt go out so has just weed in the bed :blushing: is this normal at first ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh bless, they are gorgeous, well done to you both


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

congratulations to you all - they look just perfect (i like the yellow collar one)
Can't wait to follow their progress


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I shouldnt but i allredy have a fave the girl with the lilac collar paris shes so fat .


----------



## seef (Oct 31, 2009)

HI..
We havent posted before but we are one of the families who have been to see Emma and Belle.. 
Belle really is beautiful and we have been waiting eagerly to find out when the puppies would be born.. 
after a few clicks on google i found this forum and recognised belles piccie .. 

from then we were hooked.. 
i have had the flu since tuesday.. and because i have spent so much time in bed i was wide awake at 2am.. i decided to put the computer on and a short time later Emma announced the pup were arriving.. 
I didnt post as i didnt want emma to think we were strange stalkers or anything.. 
We have been glued to the computer.. i logged on again at 4am.. then had to wake hubby up to tell him that more were being born.. 
for a first time i think Emma has been brill.. and the support she got from here was fantastic.. 
more piccies please.. cant wait to see them in the flesh


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful pup, can I ask what the red thing is on Lilacs bottom, is it just something not washed off by mum?

Mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations ...

That is brilliant and OMG how quick.

Love the pictures 

Sorry i could not stay up with you guys had work early


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

They are adorable
I had to dragg Lucy away from her babys for first 24hours to go to loo......even put her lead on and shut the lounge door so she knew pups wouldnt be touched. It will settle xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

seef said:


> HI..
> We havent posted before but we are one of the families who have been to see Emma and Belle..
> Belle really is beautiful and we have been waiting eagerly to find out when the puppies would be born..
> after a few clicks on google i found this forum and recognised belles piccie ..
> ...


Lol hi again hehe your going to find it hard to pick they are al so cute !
there is a white faced girl / black faced girl and big girl with a white collar markings i want them all hehe 
Ill get pics up a bit later i need o do some more of each pup when belle has had a rest .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Beautiful pup, can I ask what the red thing is on Lilacs bottom, is it just something not washed off by mum?
> 
> Mo


I think mo it may be poop  it was on when pup came out but belle cleaned it about 2 min after the pic ewwww she ate some stuff this morning .


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Phew!
Just read the entire post form start to finish. 
Gorgeous puppies, and your bitch is stunning too!
Congratulations. _​


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

O wow how fantastic 8 beauties

Conragtulations you and Belle have done so well and for someone who just found out a few weeks ago and whos never done this before you must feel so proud youv done such a professsional job with her and for her and the pups gosh well done 

The photos are lovely 

Oh and by the way when my Molly had her litter one pup was really weak so I took her under my wing and called her Mabel, my hubby looked at me and said do not get attached we are not having another dog  Well over a year on and Mabel is lieing by my feet as I type this , so there is hope in winning your Hubbie round to keep the little girl youv attached to.

Molly may be with pup again, she was mated yesterday, Iv already been warned NO More puppies are being kept Hmmmmmmmmmmm we will have to see 

Oh so looking forward to seeing the pups grow Go and have a good rest you deserve it


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations Emma, Belle (& Boris too!)
Hope you have managed to squeeze some rest in today.
Well done again to you all.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just read all this.

Congrats Bell and what beuatiful pups !!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I just sat here and read the whole thread, a big congratulations to you all, they are gorgeous


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow!! There was 8! 

I love the Pictures Emma! They are sooo cute! xxxx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations, you are very brave and both of you have been brilliant!
Just read the whole thread - puppies look totally gorgeous!
How lovely that one of your new potential owners found this too and has been able to see pix already. I was bad enough when I picked Buffy out at 2 weeks and had to visit every week till she was 8 weeks - imagine having to wait 8 whole weeks!!!!
Good luck with pups and get some sleep - I think you need it!
Oh and give Belle and Boris a big hug from us and a gentle one to the pups too!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

PennyH said:


> Congratulations, you are very brave and both of you have been brilliant!
> Just read the whole thread - puppies look totally gorgeous!
> How lovely that one of your new potential owners found this too and has been able to see pix already. I was bad enough when I picked Buffy out at 2 weeks and had to visit every week till she was 8 weeks - imagine having to wait 8 whole weeks!!!!
> Good luck with pups and get some sleep - I think you need it!
> Oh and give Belle and Boris a big hug from us and a gentle one to the pups too!


Lol they have allready had to wait 2 weeks with me for her to have he pups they came round to meet mum and dad before she had them so super long wait .

I have been at work while the other half has been looking after kids and pups but was sent home an hour ago lol i ws falling asleep


----------



## seef (Oct 31, 2009)

they look like they will be worth the wait.. 
let us know when we can see them.. 

look after yourself.. not sure how you can tho with pups , boris. and children..and marine fish !! 
what do they make of them...the children not the marine fish..lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh yay an 8th ^_^ Well done Emma and Belle  You did so brilliantly last nigt/ How are you all doing now?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable - and what lovely glossy coats the little furballs have. Incredibly cute little faces too.

What fun you are going to have when all eight are running around. Has Boris been to visit his children yet or won't Belle let him near them?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

The kids have seen them walking past but i have left belle along me there i think is enough for her but they can watch them from the stairs and like this 
i carnt want for some sleep i know it wil be on the sofa but belle wont be getting ontop of me again she wants to stay with the pups .

There dosnt seam to be a small pup i will get some digital scales tomorow so they are more acurate .

i will try to get a pic of each pup tonight if belle will let me . need to start recording everything .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I have no idea when dads can see pups i thought it would be when they are up and about with eyes open .


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Lol they have allready had to wait 2 weeks with me for her to have he pups they came round to meet mum and dad before she had them so super long wait .
> 
> I have been at work while the other half has been looking after kids and pups but was sent home an hour ago lol i ws falling asleep


I had a woman contact me the day Freyja was mated. She waited 8 weeks and Freyja reabsorbed the pups. I put her in touch with my breeder her bitch had a phantom. She mated another bitch she only had 2 now she is waiting again for Freyja who has just had a short season so now she will be waiting another 6 months for her to be in season again.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn I was away all weekend!!

CONGRATULATIONS Belle and Emma!

All puppies look beautiful, I can't wait to see them get fatter, boxer babies are just gorgeous!!

Promise you will post weekly photos at the very least, we LOVE puppies


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

wow the puppies are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:

congratulations to you all


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all for your comments  im uploading more pics at the moment it taks ages but i have some nice onse


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait ....................Hurry hurry hurry :wink5:


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just some for now


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sooooo Cute


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutly adorable


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

awww I like the one with the green collar


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

My fave is the top one  paris


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Lovely.......could munch them all up. I do like the green colour one too


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

lol some more pics for you all


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Just read the whole thread conrats to you both and they are beautifull.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely I think the group one where they are all asleep is fantastic


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahhhh lovely pictures. Congrats...Jill


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

I love seeing pics!!!

And I hope you get some much needed sleep soon!!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Awwww they are just adorable, caint wait to see picks of them when their running around lol, you will have it hectic then


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive just cleaned the box out and pup pups in another smal box with a small aterbottle with walm water to keep them walm fo a min after i put them back belle took the water bottle nd put it with the pups !! 
Ive took it back but she wasnt happy . Dose she think its a pup maby ?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Emma! How are you, Belle and pups?

And how is Boris? (i love that name! I wanted my snake called Boris!)
x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Hi Emma! How are you, Belle and pups?
> 
> And how is Boris? (i love that name! I wanted my snake called Boris!)
> x


Me belle and pups all ok shes doing los of resting but is going out to the loo  
Boris has a new treat ball for him so hes not feeling left out ( had to take it off belle she stole it and put it in her bed with the pups 5 min after boris got it :blushing poor boris .
just sorting some pics out i do hate photobucket it takes an age .


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Me belle and pups all ok shes doing los of resting but is going out to the loo
> Boris has a new treat ball for him so hes not feeling left out ( had to take it off belle she stole it and put it in her bed with the pups 5 min after boris got it :blushing poor boris .
> just sorting some pics out i do hate photobucket it takes an age .


Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok going to do a list of pups and pics  and in order of birth 
pup 1 boy first pup born










pup 2 girl










pup 3 male










pup 4 girl










pup 5 girl










pup 6 male










pup 7 male










pup 8 girl









and another pic i thought the first was so cute lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh poor Boris! Lol!


I love 1st pup (my pup!)

And i love pup 8 (who is also mine!)
xx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Pup 7 is my favourite but they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Pup 2 or 3 for me They all have great markings, you must be so proud......as you should of them and Belle as well as yourself x


----------



## seef (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Emma.. 
our faves are no tag and hot pink.. 
we are thinking a huge family fight will sort it out.. (like on harry hill tv burp)
we are desperate to come to see them.. but i think we should wait a week or so.. so we can choose personalities.. 
they are all soooo cute though !! :thumbup1:
when are you thinking of letting them go to their new homes.. (we have a designated kitchen cupboard now for dog stuff..(its already half full with toys and treats)??


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

seef said:


> Hi Emma..
> our faves are no tag and hot pink..
> we are thinking a huge family fight will sort it out.. (like on harry hill tv burp)
> we are desperate to come to see them.. but i think we should wait a week or so.. so we can choose personalities..
> ...


Lol i remember when i brought for mine when they were small lol .
no tag is a big girl shes always feeding i have to wath her with the others as she just duldoses her way through them to get t belle 
Belle is likeig people they come to the front room and she comes says hi and goes bak in her box im super suprised but shes so happy to have people make a fuss of her shes always been like this .
We had a bit of a do when we got boris thats how we ended up with belle


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww cute little puppies, how gorgeous,


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay glad they and you are all doing well ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> poor boris just sat in the kitchen all night listening to the squeeks let him out and belle come up to him waging her stump gave him a kiss and went back to pups


Aww that is soo sweet xxxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations they are adorable, well done mom !!!


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Aw congratulations! Youve done a brilliant job! they are all gorgeous, i love the big girl shes nice and chunky looking! 

I cant wait to watch them grow!

And of course a huge well done to Belle!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

jenniferh said:


> Aw congratulations! Youve done a brilliant job! they are all gorgeous, i love the big girl shes nice and chunky looking!
> 
> I cant wait to watch them grow!
> 
> And of course a huge well done to Belle!


Yes the one with no tag is big soooo cute


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

congrats on the pups sorry I haven't been around, they look totally stunning, well done to you all

MM ~x~


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> congrats on the pups sorry I haven't been around, they look totally stunning, well done to you all
> 
> MM ~x~


TY they are such fat little things i want to keep them all each one has something i love about it my fave is still paris  but the gil with no tag is a stunner too shes got lovley marking .


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations, they are gorgeous  x


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

I am so glad to hear things are going well!!


And I want me some pictures !!!!!! PLEASE
I still have to wait 5 more weeks for my babies


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

I told my mum about this thread and your other one. She is slowly but surely making her way through them. She is absolutely addicted! Its so funny. 

So we both send our love to the little puppies and Belle today! How are they? Have you introduced Boris to them yet? Or are you meant to keep him away for a while?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I thought i would let you all know pups 1 week now and doing great  whan i do the pics again i will post some eyes nt open as of yet i think this is 7/10 days yes ?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

so glad they are all doing great.......eyes can open from 7-14 days (usually little slits one day and open the next!!) Bless um


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pups eyes are starting to open today  just small slits but its hapening this is so exciting


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

thats great! are they noisy yet?

Cant wait for some pics!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

jenniferh said:


> thats great! are they noisy yet?
> 
> Cant wait for some pics!


They can be but only when mum is feeding and she gets up to come see whats going on lke if the door goes or when i put them in the scales wow what a racket .


----------

